# What part of TBT annoys you?



## Alolan_Apples

This is a general thread on discussing what aspects of Bell Tree Forums annoys you in general. Discuss what you don't like about the site. It can be community issues too.

Keep in mind that this is not a complaint thread about other members. If there's a member that's troubling you, please use the Contact the Staff board.

What annoys me?

There's a lot on TBT that I find to be irritating, but the two things that annoy me as of now are Museum Shops that only accept real money for art and threads in the ACNL board asking for help on making decisions.

For the first part, I do find their art styles to be nice, but I don't like the payment plans. I'm okay with high TBT prices, but RLC (dollars, pounds, euros etc) I would not want to spend it. My two questions are:

1. Why would they want to accept real money transactions for digital items they make on programs they can use for free?
2. Why do most artists these days stop accepting TBT and would rather get RLC? I kinda hate it that art shops rarely accept TBT anymore (even if you have a lot of it). Yeah, there are art shops that still accept TBT, but the RLC trend is getting bigger. Why is that?

I would like it if my questions are answered, but this is more of a frustration sharing thread.

The other part, where people keep making threads asking for help on making decisions, it's their towns. As long as it's their town, they can decide which villagers they want and which PWPs to place. We can help make suggestions on themes for their towns, but there's no need to make threads asking for which one of the two villagers they want in their town or which of the villagers they want to get rid of.


----------



## Bowie

There's not a lot I dislike about this site. It's one of the friendliest online communities I've ever been a part of, and if I felt any different I would've left years ago. I've talked about some things I think could be changed here before, so there's not much point in going through 'em all again, but generally I love this site! It's all good.


----------



## Togekid

The part where people ask what annoys other people. Is there really much to discuss here?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bowie said:


> There's not a lot I dislike about this site. It's one of the friendliest online communities I've ever been a part of, and if I felt any different I would've left years ago. I've talked about some things I think could be changed here before, so there's not much point in going through 'em all again, but generally I love this site! It's all good.



To be honest, I felt that the site has calmed down throughout the ten months I was off-site. I remember how bad it was in 2015. Now it's not as bad.


----------



## Nightmares

"1. Why would they want to accept real money transactions for digital items they make on programs they can use for free?" 

?? You could relate this to any digital / computer involving job o-O
I pretty sure the tablet wouldn't be free
Or the computer lmao


----------



## Libra

Apple2012 said:


> 1. Why would they want to accept real money transactions for digital items they make on programs they can use for free?
> 2. Why do most artists these days stop accepting TBT and would rather get RLC? I kinda hate it that art shops rarely accept TBT anymore (even if you have a lot of it). Yeah, there are art shops that still accept TBT, but the RLC trend is getting bigger. Why is that?



There's only so much you can do with TBT. RLC is just more useful when you think about it. TBT is nice because you can get some collectibles or something with it, but RLC pays your bills or helps you save up for something.

Also, while a program might be free, the artist still spends time on their art and it makes sense they want to get paid for their time.

That being said, like Bowie commented; this is a very friendly community so there's nothing I dislike about the site. ^_^


----------



## Dim

I must be in that strange part of tbt again....


----------



## Bunnilla

*1. Why would they want to accept real money transactions for digital items they make on programs they can use for free?* Um not necessarily always free if some people spent around $50 for paint tool sai, and it's the time it takes. You can't just slap some lines under 30 mins and call that art

*2. Why do most artists these days stop accepting TBT and would rather get RLC?* I am wanting to get a wacom tablet for christmas to do commisions, but I will do it for TBT considering you need to be 18 to have your own credit card/credit card account. So look forward to that maybe. lol Also yes I have noticed the trend is getting bigger, but pretty much all people use TBT on is collectibles and art if they don't play acnl. So IRL is better for wasting your time on an artwork, and TBT is okay, only if you want it for a specific thing


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nightmares said:


> "1. Why would they want to accept real money transactions for digital items they make on programs they can use for free?"
> 
> ?? You could relate this to any digital / computer involving job o-O
> I pretty sure the tablet wouldn't be free
> Or the computer lmao



First of all, it's very rude to use the abbreviation "lmao" in a conversation. I hate it when they respond to me like that.

Secondly, I didn't mean the programs were free to download or anything like that. I knew the equipment costs money to own (like the art tablets). Same with downloading the programs. It's using the programs after they have been purchased.

Thank you Libra and ShayminSkies for answering my questions about the Museum. Now it's time to talk about the aspects that we do not like, such as site bugs and other stuff. I shared what annoys me already.


----------



## Bowie

Just because you have all the tools to make art doesn't necessarily mean you can make art. People can have all the paint and canvases in the world and wouldn't be able to replicate a famous artist's piece. The same goes for digital work. Just saying.


----------



## Bunnilla

Guys I think there is a bug/glitch problem.  












look at the parts in blue also at the top


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ShayminSkies said:


> Guys I think there is a bug/glitch problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the parts in blue also at the top



Not sure if this is real or photoshopped.

The art issue is closed, but what about that other issue (where people make threads asking us to make their decisions in ACNL)?


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I'm not too bothered by it. Sometimes it helps to get someone else's opinion. I've asked for advice before on paths placement, and received a lot of good feedback that ultimately made my town easier to navigate in! ^^


----------



## Bunnilla

Apple2012 said:


> Not sure if this is real or photoshopped.
> 
> The art issue is closed, but what about that other issue (where people make threads asking us to make their decisions in ACNL)?



It's supposed to be a joke XD And regarding to your question, I mean they can ask for it? But shouldn't get their opinion from a crowd and should use their own mind. My opinion is they should do whatever they want/what they think instead of going for a crowd biased answer.


----------



## Chicha

Apple2012 said:


> 1. Why would they want to accept real money transactions for digital items they make on programs they can use for free?



That's a really big misconception you have there. Computers/laptops aren't free, art tablets certainly aren't (the best ones are over $250 at the very least), and while it's possible someone may have gotten an art program for free, the majority aren't. Artists deserve to be paid for their time to make something, even if it's digital. Graphic designers & web designers work digitally; it would be absurd to not pay them for their work and time spent. Why treat artists differently?



> 2. Why do most artists these days stop accepting TBT and would rather get RLC? I kinda hate it that art shops rarely accept TBT anymore (even if you have a lot of it). Yeah, there are art shops that still accept TBT, but the RLC trend is getting bigger. Why is that?



Because it's better to get compensation so people can afford things like other users mentioned. It's obvious real money has more use than a digital currency. People are willing to spend RLC because consumers see their art worth paying for. Art is one of those professions that isn't taken seriously enough because people feel entitled that artists should work for free or for very little cost. Thankfully, that mentality is starting to change so now it's common to see artists charge higher prices because of their clientele and experience.

That's not to say that drawing for free isn't bad, either. It's up to the artist to decide what to do with their art. It's very possible collectibles don't interest the artist or they may have gotten all the ones they were after. Artists don't have to provide a reason as to why they want RLC. It may be a little more trickier to sell art for RLC on here because most users are young but it's not impossible. (I'd probably recommend deviantART or toyhou.se or tumblr, etc.)

I do wish there were more artists on here. The more, the better.


As for what annoys me on their site, very little honestly. This is one of the friendliest communities I've ever been part of.

One of the only things that annoys me is when you open your gate and the other person takes forever to get to you or goes offline when you arranged a trade. I don't mind at all if people communicate but it just annoys the crap out of me when someone's like 'be right there' and then take 30+ minutes or goes offline. It's just rude imo. I come over to people's towns nowadays; I just like to get things done quickly.

I guess another would be collectible prices. They're cute and all but I just find it strange how people will spend thousands of TBT for a pixel. There's some collectibles I'd love to get but wouldn't be able to afford them (looking at you, yellow house and star glow wand). I'd much rather spend that amount for art tbh.


----------



## Alienfish

Some of their really double rules and what they allow and focus on and not.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> Museum Shops that only accept real money for art and threads
> 
> For the first part, I do find their art styles to be nice, but I don't like the payment plans. I'm okay with high TBT prices, but RLC (dollars, pounds, euros etc) I would not want to spend it. My two questions are:
> 
> 1. Why would they want to accept real money transactions for digital items they make on programs they can use for free?
> 2. Why do most artists these days stop accepting TBT and would rather get RLC? I kinda hate it that art shops rarely accept TBT anymore (even if you have a lot of it). Yeah, there are art shops that still accept TBT, but the RLC trend is getting bigger. Why is that?



this part

right here

this is bar none far more annoying then every other annoying collective on tbt in the past year combined


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sirena said:


> That's a really big misconception you have there. Computers/laptops aren't free, art tablets certainly aren't (the best ones are over $250 at the very least), and while it's possible someone may have gotten an art program for free, the majority aren't. Artists deserve to be paid for their time to make something, even if it's digital. Graphic designers & web designers work digitally; it would be absurd to not pay them for their work and time spent. Why treat artists differently?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's better to get compensation so people can afford things like other users mentioned. It's obvious real money has more use than a digital currency. People are willing to spend RLC because consumers see their art worth paying for. Art is one of those professions that isn't taken seriously enough because people feel entitled that artists should work for free or for very little cost. Thankfully, that mentality is starting to change so now it's common to see artists charge higher prices because of their clientele and experience.
> 
> That's not to say that drawing for free isn't bad, either. It's up to the artist to decide what to do with their art. It's very possible collectibles don't interest the artist or they may have gotten all the ones they were after. Artists don't have to provide a reason as to why they want RLC. It may be a little more trickier to sell art for RLC on here because most users are young but it's not impossible. (I'd probably recommend deviantART or toyhou.se or tumblr, etc.)
> 
> I do wish there were more artists on here. The more, the better.
> 
> 
> As for what annoys me on their site, very little honestly. This is one of the friendliest communities I've ever been part of.
> 
> One of the only things that annoys me is when you open your gate and the other person takes forever to get to you or goes offline when you arranged a trade. I don't mind at all if people communicate but it just annoys the crap out of me when someone's like 'be right there' and then take 30+ minutes or goes offline. It's just rude imo. I come over to people's towns nowadays; I just like to get things done quickly.
> 
> I guess another would be collectible prices. They're cute and all but I just find it strange how people will spend thousands of TBT for a pixel. There's some collectibles I'd love to get but wouldn't be able to afford them (looking at you, yellow house and star glow wand). I'd much rather spend that amount for art tbh.



Yeah, high collectible prices can be annoying. I remembered that I wanted a chocolate cake when I first joined TBT, and to get one, I needed 4,000 TBT. I felt that was very excessive. Personally, I think 10,000 TBT should be the limit on how much you can make for selling one collectible. If it's for a standard shop collectible like the apples and chocolate cakes, 2,000 TBT is the ideal highest.


----------



## Tensu

When people complain.


----------



## Nightmares

Apple2012 said:


> First of all, it's very rude to use the abbreviation "lmao" in a conversation. I hate it when they respond to me like that.
> 
> Secondly, I didn't mean the programs were free to download or anything like that. I knew the equipment costs money to own (like the art tablets). Same with downloading the programs. It's using the programs after they have been purchased.
> 
> Thank you Libra and ShayminSkies for answering my questions about the Museum. Now it's time to talk about the aspects that we do not like, such as site bugs and other stuff. I shared what annoys me already.



I'm finding it rude that you're saying artists work isn't worth anything....at least that's how it comes across to me lmao

But whatever it doesn't matter


----------



## Squidward

They only part that annoys me is the games that only 2 people play and the whole point of the game is gone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Nightmares said:


> I'm finding it rude that you're saying artists work isn't worth anything....at least that's how it comes across to me lmao
> 
> But whatever it doesn't matter



I don't find digital art worthless. I don't. However, I don't feel that real money shouldn't be spent on digital items you can get for fun, just like collectibles. That is until I learned about the labor costs of artists and not just the equipment costs. But what I don't like is that they're only accepting RLC and not accepting TBT for their work when in past times, art was sold for TBT. I would like to buy art from other members, but only in TBT and ACNL Bells. Now please stop using the abbreviation "lmao"! It's rude and disrespectful.

Even if the site has calmed down, there is always going to be something that annoys us here. And one of them is double posting through glitches or lags.


----------



## Aquari

nothing really annoys me, i enjoy my time here


----------



## Squidward

Apple2012 said:


> I don't find digital art worthless. I don't. However, I don't feel that real money shouldn't be spent on digital items you can get for fun, just like collectibles. That is until I learned about the labor costs of artists and not just the equipment costs. But what I don't like is that they're only accepting RLC and not accepting TBT for their work when in past times, art was sold for TBT. I would like to buy art from other members, but only in TBT and ACNL Bells. Now please stop using the abbreviation "lmao"! It's rude and disrespectful.
> 
> Even if the site has calmed down, there is always going to be something that annoys us here. And one of them is double posting through glitches or lags.



The artists can price their art however they want, if someone is willing to buy it for $1000 that's what they'll be selling it for. However, I do agree that it's kind of lame since these forums aren't a place made for selling art.


----------



## Bunnilla

Apple2012 said:


> I don't find digital art worthless. I don't. However, I don't feel that real money shouldn't be spent on digital items you can get for fun, just like collectibles. That is until I learned about the labor costs of artists and not just the equipment costs. But what I don't like is that they're only accepting RLC and not accepting TBT for their work when in past times, art was sold for TBT. I would like to buy art from other members, but only in TBT and ACNL Bells. Now please stop using the abbreviation "lmao"! It's rude and disrespectful.
> 
> Even if the site has calmed down, there is always going to be something that annoys us here. And one of them is double posting through glitches or lags.



It depends for me if it was somewhat a good price ~$5-15, and I'm old enough to have a credit card ;-;


----------



## Nightmares

Apple2012 said:


> I don't find digital art worthless. I don't. However, I don't feel that real money shouldn't be spent on digital items you can get for fun, just like collectibles. That is until I learned about the labor costs of artists and not just the equipment costs. But what I don't like is that they're only accepting RLC and not accepting TBT for their work when in past times, art was sold for TBT. I would like to buy art from other members, but only in TBT and ACNL Bells. Now please stop using the abbreviation "lmao"! It's rude and disrespectful.
> 
> Even if the site has calmed down, there is always going to be something that annoys us here. And one of them is double posting through glitches or lags.



Hmm ok....tbh I'm not a fan of RLC only shops either, but I understand if they're not bothered about TBT - I mean, if they don't but collectibles or art, then it's worthless tbh lmao


----------



## jiny

lmao

nothing really annoys me. pointless arguments in brewster's cafe are rly annoying tho got to admit it


----------



## vel

the miseducated part


----------



## ZetaFunction

Of all the things, besides the RLC used in the museum that Apple brought up, probably what the people say/do on here.  The double standards, the arguments in brewster's, the few bad apples fruit in the barrel spoiling everything, etc. it can get annoying fast.  It's hard to be unique or yourself when everyone and everything is a cliche on here, or anything you say/do triggers someone.



Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, high collectible prices can be annoying. I remembered that I wanted a chocolate cake when I first joined TBT, and to get one, I needed 4,000 TBT. I felt that was very excessive. Personally, I think 10,000 TBT should be the limit on how much you can make for selling one collectible. If it's for a standard shop collectible like the apples and chocolate cakes, 2,000 TBT is the ideal highest.



...but what about the star wand you tried selling for 15k?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Lucanosa said:


> Of all the things, besides the RLC used in the museum that Apple brought up, probably what the people say/do on here.  The double standards, the arguments in brewster's, the few bad apples fruit in the barrel spoiling everything, etc. it can get annoying fast.  It's hard to be unique or yourself when everyone and everything is a cliche on here, or anything you say/do triggers someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...but what about the star wand you tried selling for 15k?



I ended up selling it for 8,000 TBT. I regretted rejecting the offer of 10,000 TBT and an apple. Because not only I got less than 10,000 TBT, but I also didn't get the free apple, so I ended up paying for it, which left me at an even lower amount. I learned my lesson though.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

when I wanna post something but I can't think of what


----------



## Alolan_Apples

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> when I wanna post something but I can't think of what



Writer's block from blogging is awful (at least to me).


----------



## seliph

All Of Them


----------



## Bunnilla

The cringy threads made obviously by 9/10 year olds


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

The fact that this thread exists annoys me most of all.  

Um... probably just all the news-type stuff in Brewster's Caf? to be honest. That's about it, really.



Spoiler: This GIF shall now represent Brewster's Caf?


----------



## Corrie

People complaining about anything whether it be collectibles, art, users on here or even TBT. The complaining is more annoying than the actually "issue."

Edit: oh and people "leaving" TBT only to never actually leave.


----------



## Bunnilla

------


----------



## Cascade

the post glitch thing.


----------



## Corrie

Oh site lag too so it ends up making me double post, but I assume the site gets a lot of users at once so the site is basically drowning haha.


----------



## seliph

The people who throw people who did nothing wrong and aren't here to defend themselves under the bus without fully knowing the situation :3c


----------



## Cadbberry

ShayminSkies said:


> omg yes I hate that. Like "leaving TBT" and they are still there like 1 week later *cough* Cadbberry honestly if has been like a month and a half when she said she was leaving and is still here



I am attempting to leave which doesn't mean I was quitting that moment, I am trying to use my tbt to get art but not a lot of people have commissions open I am looking to use it before opening a give away. If you have an issue with me talk to me first before talking about me like that since I haven't been rude to you. Thanks


----------



## Bunnilla

Cadbberry said:


> I am attempting to leave which doesn't mean I was quitting that moment, I am trying to use my tbt to get art but not a lot of people have commissions open I am looking to use it before opening a give away. If you have an issue with me talk to me first before talking about me like that since I haven't been rude to you. Thanks



Sorry if it came out offensive, was gonna add on to it but forgot.


----------



## Murray

Apple2012 said:


> Keep in mind that this is not a complaint thread about other members. If there's a member that's troubling you, please use the Contact the Staff board.



This ^. If you have a problem with another user, either bring it up privately with staff (or the user if you can do so respectfully) or not at all. There is no place for gossiping/complaining about other users.


----------



## f11

The part that always changes their username 

edit: uwu


----------



## Believe

I haven't been on this forum very long but I'm not really seeing a problem with your complaints. If you don't want to pay real money for someone's art then.. don't buy it...? I'm sorry I just don't see how they're forcing you to spend RLC. If you really don't feel the need to spend money on something people spent lots of time developing skills for then you should learn for yourself and create your own art. Nothing in this world is free. If a certain currency has become devalued you move to something that holds value, it's basic economics.


Honestly I love this community so far. You guys are some of the kindest people I've ever met and very open to accept new members. The only complaint I have is I'd love some kind of IM feature just to have an easier time when doing complicated trades/services especially now that Skype has slowly grown to be less popular and not a lot of people use Discord yet.


----------



## namiieco

It's annoying when I have to keep refreshing the page waiting for someone to reply
Also I hate it when people don't respond to your messages when they have obviously seen what you have sent them


----------



## Antonio

Lack of memes


----------



## Dim

80% of tbt users have anime characters in there avatar/signature. Sorry I had to say it. :c I know my current one is from the anime but still :x


----------



## N a t

I'm pretty happy tbh

I kinda dislike how bad Brewster's can get, but I still like visiting Brewster's. Even though this place was basically made for Animal Crossing, I love that we have the freedom to talk about other things, play games, etc. To me it's like any other forum, but better, because we all have one thing in common. We play animal crossing. I think that if we have at least one thing in common, the majority of us is likely to get along a little better than if we were on some other random forum for example. That's just my opinion though, and I'm sure people could argue plenty about the community not necessarily getting along.


----------



## seliph

- When people post/pm to buy something and log off right after
- The overuse of "triggered" and "cringe"
- People _still_ caring about what people's avatars and signatures are (unless it's something inappropriate ofc)
- When the same thread is made like every week (looking at you, "do you like coffee" and "anime recommendations" threads)

Also has anyone else noticed an influx of threads made in the wrong boards lately? That's kinda annoying.


----------



## N a t

nvll said:


> Also has anyone else noticed an influx of threads made in the wrong boards lately? That's kinda annoying.



I've noticed this, as well as one or two people posting LF threads in the villager trading plaza, even though there's a big ol' pop up above the threads there that says "DO NOT POST LOOKING FOR THREADS". I mean, sure you may be new, but how can you miss that? The LF threads usually get closed right away for one reason or another, but I'm not sure if these people are deliberately ignoring this rule or not.


----------



## seliph

Bone Baby said:


> I've noticed this, as well as one or two people posting LF threads in the villager trading plaza, even though there's a big ol' pop up above the threads there that says "DO NOT POST LOOKING FOR THREADS". I mean, sure you may be new, but how can you miss that? The LF threads usually get closed right away for one reason or another, but I'm not sure if these people are deliberately ignoring this rule or not.



Yeah like I get skimming through some of the rules but at least read the thread making and posting ones and look through the boards. There's a board called "Gamer's Lounge" and "AC discussion" yet there's been AC threads in Brewster's pretty much daily.


----------



## N a t

nvll said:


> Yeah like I get skimming through some of the rules but at least read the thread making and posting ones and look through the boards. There's a board called "Gamer's Lounge" and "AC discussion" yet there's been AC threads in Brewster's pretty much daily.



The mods are pretty good at moving these threads soon after they're posted, but they really shouldn't be getting posted in the wrong place to begin with. I think it's important to read rules, even if I myself don't always do it. But I think the only exception to not reading up on the rules is if everything is so simple, cut and dry, that a 5th grader could understand it. Some things are also just common sense, but even then I think some of the rules need to be read. As you said, you should at least read the guidelines for the most common actions on the forum, which happens to be posting.


----------



## Barbara

Seeing the villager trading plaza makes me cringe. Too many people are obsessed with that tier system and will live by its *unwritten* laws at all cost.


----------



## Corrie

Barbara said:


> Seeing the villager trading plaza makes me cringe. Too many people are obsessed with that tier system and will live by its *unwritten* laws at all cost.



People living by the villager tiers and collectible prices makes me cringe. Nobody seems to think for themselves anymore.


----------



## N a t

Corrie said:


> People living by the villager tiers and collectible prices makes me cringe. Nobody seems to think for themselves anymore.



Eh, I dunno if it's that bad. We just use what seems to be the norm, in order to make business easier. I really think everyone just wants things to be easier, as if it isn't easy enough though, but I'm guilty of using these guides too. I wouldn't say I live by them. I'll set my own price or maybe set no price if I want to. But if that makes us sheep then so be it, doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Bunnilla

nvll said:


> - When people post/pm to buy something and log off right after
> - The overuse of "triggered" and "cringe"
> - People _still_ caring about what people's avatars and signatures are (unless it's something inappropriate ofc)
> - When the same thread is made like every week (looking at you, "do you like coffee" and "anime recommendations" threads)
> 
> Also has anyone else noticed an influx of threads made in the wrong boards lately? That's kinda annoying.



Yeah when the new members come and make like 3 threads on the same thing in different areas. And also I have seen ~10 threads of opinion made by the same user in Brewster? calm down person lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys I'm going to make a guide with tips for Newbies in the Welcome Board. Just like Bone Baby said, Simple 5th-grader understanding sentences


----------



## Rabirin

Ok this is probably going to seem a bit nitpicky, but it annoys me a bit when people make threads for minor things (and I mean very minor) which they could have put into a blog post, or a duplicate/similar thread to another one that's only on page 2 of a board. Other than that, nothing really annoys me on this forum as most of the community are quite pleasant.


----------



## Bunnilla

Finished! Let me know if I missed something guys! My Simple-to-Understand Guide for Newcomers!


----------



## seliph

ShayminSkies said:


> Finished! Let me know if I missed something guys! My Simple-to-Understand Guide for Newcomers!



Just a couple things I thought of, you might wanna put that light blue names are project staff. I know they can lock threads but I don't know if they have the same powers as mods? Also green names are sages and don't have staff powers anymore other than having a coloured name.

Also please bring up the advanced search feature so we don't have any more coffee threads OTL


----------



## Bunnilla

nvll said:


> Just a couple things I thought of, you might wanna put that light blue names are project staff. I know they can lock threads but I don't know if they have the same powers as mods? Also green names are sages and don't have staff powers anymore other than having a coloured name.
> 
> Also please bring up the advanced search feature so we don't have any more coffee threads OTL



Okay will add that now!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do you want to know what other threads are annoying? Donald Trump threads.

Let's make Bell Tree great again.

- Ronald Reagan, not Tronald Dump.


----------



## Bunnilla

Okay updated the My Simple-to-Understand Guide for Newcomers! again if something is missing/wrong lemme know :3


----------



## f11

ShayminSkies said:


> Okay updated the My Simple-to-Understand Guide for Newcomers! again if something is missing/wrong lemme know :3


its pretty ugly tbh


----------



## Bunnilla

f11 said:


> its pretty ugly tbh



It got closed anyways :/ no need to be rude


----------



## RainbowCherry

The only thing I can complain about are the members, there's not much I dislike about this site at all.


----------



## Bunnilla

too catered to the younger audience .-.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Lucanosa said:


> ...but what about the star wand you tried selling for 15k?



LMAOO oh **** i'm late to the party but damn no chill dude

on the actual topic of things though, the thing that is the most annoying is that you never know when someone quotes you. i wish quote notifications would be implemented into the site, it would make my life 100% easier


----------



## glow

it's silly that the cellar doesn't give tbt. i understand why it's a rule for the basement, because posts are generally all pretty spammy


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ShayminSkies said:


> too catered to the younger audience .-.



Animal Crossing is a children's game, so don't be surprised to see this site appeal to kids.

But yeah, I don't really like being with kids. I prefer to be in places with no kids. In fact, I actually like the situations when everyone around me is 35 or older (as I am just 23).


----------



## Bunnilla

Apple2012 said:


> Animal Crossing is a children's game, so don't be surprised to see this site appeal to kids.
> 
> But yeah, I don't really like being with kids. I prefer to be in places with no kids. In fact, I actually like the situations when everyone around me is 35 or older (as I am just 23).



I mean I posted a meme and got an infraction for it because it was inappropriate .-.


----------



## dankity

nvm


----------



## ZekkoXCX

users who use harambe memes


----------



## Jake

entropy said:


> it's silly that the cellar exists



I fixed it up for you !


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

When people post their own threads saying "should I reset my town?" when there is a perfectly good sticky for that


----------



## dankity

do staff exist
ARE THEY WATCHING US


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jetix said:


> users who use harambe memes



I'm getting sick of the Harambe thing. Why make memes or jokes out of a tragedy? It's not funny.

Though, I did find the Niantic parody logo with the Titanic to be very funny.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Apple2012 said:


> I'm getting sick of the Harambe thing. Why make memes or jokes out of a tragedy? It's not funny.
> 
> Though, I did find the Niantic parody logo with the Titanic to be very funny.



Acc i dont care if harambe got shot or not and if they make memes about him or not

But people are overusing it and ITS TIME TO STOP


kek


----------



## Mars Adept

The forum can get a little quiet or boring at times, especially after a big event, but that's just a general forum problem, so I guess I don't really have any big issues with this site.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I don't see any harm in posting for somebody's opinion on a villager or what to do with with PWP's or whatever. Sometimes people just like to hear other people's thoughts on these things and it can be helpful. There wouldn't be any discussions going on if nobody ever posted asking for opinions.

Anyway, something which annoys me is people who ask for something and them go offline straight away. Have had somebody ask for a villager before and then disappear for hours, then get upset with me when I've given the villager to somebody else.
Also dislike the way some people jump on others for their comments or posting in the wrong place. When I first joined here, I posted a looking for thread by mistake. Not because I'm stupid or doing it deliberately, but because I use this site on my phone and found it hard to navigate when I first joined. I've seen others post in the trading section selling fruits and things and people haven't been very nice with their comments. A little tolerance and maturity goes a long way. Same applies when I see young kids making comments that others deem to be ridiculous, ends up with everybody quoting their comment and repeating the same thing.

This site can be great at times but it does have its problems, like anywhere I guess


----------



## Nightmares

Apple2012 said:


> Animal Crossing is a children's game, so don't be surprised to see this site appeal to kids.
> 
> But yeah, I don't really like being with kids. I prefer to be in places with no kids. In fact, I actually like the situations when everyone around me is 35 or older (as I am just 23).



Why 35 or older? That seems such a random number aha lmao


----------



## Tensu

Apple2012 said:


> I'm getting sick of the Harambe thing. Why make memes or jokes out of a tragedy? It's not funny.



Tbh the worst ones are the people who didn't even know Harambe existed until he was shot. And suddenly they flip out like calm down plz

(I'm not belittling his death or anything, it's still very sad tho)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jetix said:


> Acc i dont care if harambe got shot or not and if they make memes about him or not
> 
> But people are overusing it and ITS TIME TO STOP
> 
> 
> kek



The overuse is also a problem, I agree. There are some common internet phenomena that has been used past the point of sanity. Whatever Frozen was in the first half in 2014 was what Harambe was this year.



Azure said:


> Tbh the worst ones are the people who didn't even know Harambe existed until he was shot. And suddenly they flip out like calm down plz
> 
> (I'm not belittling his death or anything, it's still very sad tho)



The part that bothers me is that they make so many comedic memes out of a tragedy. It's not funny.


----------



## Romaki

Animal Crossing attracts a lot of young teenagers and along with that often comes an attitude of 'we're the best, let's talk other people down'. Thankfully so far I've only seen like three people who would fit that description and they usually only stick to the general discussion, so they're easy to avoid. But on the plus side, the one time I've seen this happening, I've also seen like ten people standing up for the person getting talked down - so it is a great community here.


----------



## Blu Rose

simple answer to simple question:  all of it is annoying


----------



## Horus

The Forum Skins.

No downvote.

Collectibles.

The drama that sprouts up, because most of the members have the same mentality as Tumblr.

The acronym for the currency of this site

How to obtain said currency, which is spam the site with Animal Crossing posts.

The way a lot of vBulletin works, the image uploader for example is absolutely disgusting.

That events are mostly based on how much you know Nintendo facts, the one thing most of us have in common but still.

Judging/voting of artwork in the events is usually misguided.

No ability to rename your own group.

The dying out of more community based things, like the TBT game night.

Infractions for picture posts.

Mafia (Thanks for that cancer, Karla)

The Avatar Height Extender.

The topics of most threads.

Managing collectibles.

Buying collectibles.

Blogs, what's the point? They're only used as personal notes at this point. No way to find popular ones if there are any. Can you even post pictures in them?

Multiple currencies, Bells, Shells, Tickets, Rainbows, Unicorns, Magical Doubloons, just use one for prizes. The average person doesn't have more than 500 bells unless they're a pirate. Reward people with 3k and then they can use it for the prized collectible they want or on other things.

The death of the podcast.

Albums. Just the same problems as groups and the image uploader.

The small community that all knew each other is gone.

The lemon face.

Groups kind of suck because they're annoying to navigate to and posting in them is more restricted than just posting in a thread.

All the friends that have disappeared or all the friends that become mods and then disappear. I'm going to end up like Jeremy.



All that and yet, I'm still here.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> All that and yet, I'm still here.








I mean I normally spam this in The Woods, but honestly every year it gets more and more realistic.


----------



## Horus

Tom said:


> I mean I normally spam this in The Woods, but honestly every year it gets more and more realistic.



What has the Tree become though?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know the rules change, but I found this link:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=showrules

This is outdated. That's one thing I don't like about the site.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> What has the Tree become though?



Like Tahiti, a magical place.



Apple2012 said:


> I know the rules change, but I found this link:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=showrules
> 
> This is outdated. That's one thing I don't like about the site.



Well the link at the top of the forum is always up to date! That is something to add onto the list.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Tom said:


> Well the link at the top of the forum is always up to date! That is something to add onto the list.



Yep.

Also, I felt that the infraction system is more genius here than on other sites. Each time you receive an infraction, you get a message from Resetti instead of the mod moderating you. And you get a 20 to 22 TBT fine for each infraction. I know we don't like infractions, but that was well thought out. I remember before Kaiaa stepped down, she told me that Resetti is not the guy you want to receive a message from.


----------



## Dim

Tom said:


> I mean I normally spam this in The Woods, but honestly every year it gets more and more realistic.


...did he just smash him with an acorn? ._.


----------



## drowningfairies

I just spent 30 minutes of my life reading all of this. 

All the shade.

I don't really have a complaint. 
Sometimes some members beg someone for something over and over if they don't have tbt for a villager, or a certain item, etc.
And those who sell villagers right after they get someone else to pay for them.

Overall this site is chill. I was on a different game forum before that was absolutely horrible so I can at least enjoy how calm this one is.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Generally I think this site is much better than some others I've been on. I feel the mods here actually do something about trouble makers and the wifi system is great for keeping an eye out for scammers. 
But then there are still people who come on here to troll or try their luck. It does annoy me when I've had somebody try to get me to lower the price of my villagers. They're not exactly high to begin with and with how easy it is to obtain tbt it just gets to me sometimes when somebody wants something for nothing. If it's a free cycling thread then that's fine of course, and they could go and lurk on there for their villager. I've had it pointed out to me only last week that I don't really need the tbt as I have a lot and myvillagers should be free. It's kind of rude...I'm not selfish and I do help people. I have given villagers for free before (when the person hasn't demanded it) and I try to be felxiable with holding times. And like I say, they're not unaffordable. People can get a bit self entitled sometimes....I try to ignore it but it does annoy me.


----------



## Dim

Trying to save up tbt for a new username is such a mountain to climb. Holy frickin crap.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

The only thing I can think of that annoys me is when someone asks a question in the AC:NL board and there are 5/6 people repeating the exact same answer.


----------



## sylviabee

There are one or two people on here who beg and guilt users to give them what they want and its so awkward/uncomfortable to read. Other than those, I really enjoy the site and wish I had found it sooner.


----------



## mintellect

The site itself is great. Mods are responsible and friendly, layout is easy to navigate, events are fun, etc.
Though some things members do annoy me.

-Making a thread in the ACNL board about "lookit this funny thing my villager did in this screenshot" when there's a STICKIED THREAD dedicated to screenshots
-Asking questions whos answers can easily be found with a quick Google search
-Making a thread dedicated to asking a question in the ACNL board when there is a STICKIED THREAD dedicated to questions
-Making different variations of the same Basement games
-When someone asks a question and a person replies with "I don't know" why did you comment then?

Among other things I can't think of right now.


----------



## mintellect

Double post


----------



## pawpatrolbab

The fact that people are so rude and judgemental, regardless of what they think is true or not. Also I've found people take art for granted and expect it handed to them for free


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

How hard it is to get tbt and then how expensive collectibles are.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Disappearing post glitch. That annoys me. But that is a vB problem anyway.


----------



## Greggy

I'm annoyed at the fact that I have so much TBT and I don't know what to do with them besides buying villagers from ACNL. Now that I deleted my ACNL, I have no idea what to do with this amount of TBT anymore. I don't care about collectibles, or whatever you call 'em.


----------



## Danielkang2

The ban of download codes.. Nuff said.


----------



## Alienfish

Danielkang2 said:


> The ban of download codes.. Nuff said.



Lol, salty about this? This was tbh one of the best things they did with the site rules since the market was really bad and it was impossible to get rarer fair etc. collectibles unless you lived in the NA or could get those codes (at least that was what I remember people wanted since not too many EU people around then or interested).

Also why would you pay real life currency/items for a pixel that is just giving you status in the sidebar, it's not that you get access to exclusive items or areas by owning two white feathers or whatever. Go back playing MMO's dear.


----------



## tae

that i can't have a 200x200 avatar


----------



## Alienfish

taesaek said:


> that i can't have a 200x200 avatar



i'd love if the 150 x 150 were made "public" if possible but yeah i feel you sometime you have to cut images in weird ways


----------



## seliph

I wish username changes were slightly cheaper. They shouldn't be free 'cause then people would change their usernames every 5 minutes and make things confusing but 1.2k is a bit steep.


----------



## Bunnilla

nvll said:


> I wish username changes were slightly cheaper. They shouldn't be free 'cause then people would change their usernames every 5 minutes and make things confusing but 1.2k is a bit steep.



yeah at least like 500-600 TBT


----------



## Togekid

ShayminSkies said:


> I mean I posted a meme and got an infraction for it because it was inappropriate .-.



My English teacher last year who is quite old had memes on her walls (I don't think she knew what a meme was but she was amazing so who cares)

lol just thought i'd share



Nox said:


> Trying to save up tbt for a new username is such a mountain to climb. Holy frickin crap.



I know your pain all too well (I changed my name last week after having saved for months and some kind donors appeared on a thread where i was asking how to earn quick tbt so i got very lucky



ShayminSkies said:


> yeah at least like 500-600 TBT



if they change it after i just got my name change lol i'll be overjoyed


----------



## N a t

Togekid said:


> I know your pain all too well (I changed my name last week after having saved for months and some kind donors appeared on a thread where i was asking how to earn quick tbt so i got very lucky
> 
> if they change it after i just got my name change lol i'll be overjoyed



Yeah, even though it'd be great if username changes were cheaper, people who already spent tons of tbt on username changes would be really miffed I bet.


----------



## Franny

the fact that you dont get notifications for replies


----------



## JellyDitto

the fact that the site is filled with a bunch of annoying preteens who literally have no sense of humour and know nothing about th internet and how you should act on it which is why i became inactive on here


----------



## seliph

JellyDitto said:


> the fact that the site is filled with a bunch of annoying preteens who literally have no sense of humour and know nothing about th internet and how you should act on it which is why i became inactive on here



Aren't you 11


----------



## JellyDitto

nvll said:


> Aren't you 11



first of all i've never even talked to you so you wouldnt know and im 14 honey


----------



## EtchaSketch

JellyDitto said:


> first of all i've never even talked to you so you wouldnt know and im 14 honey



:') "honey"

--------------
I too hate the fact that we aren't notified for replies, but that's about it ive kinda been inactive here lately


----------



## vel

JellyDitto said:


> first of all i've never even talked to you so you wouldnt know and im 14 honey



you aren't that much older than a lot of people on here. just because you're like 3 or 2 years older than someone doesn't mean you know a whole lot more than some 11 year old. i probably don't know that much more than you, and i'm older? 

but the notifs for replies thing, i try to like their posts and post a reply, so they get "notified" and crap. i like doing it for threads where i'm selling things so they'll know.


----------



## Bowie

You're all 11. Stop.


----------



## seliph

Bowie said:


> You're all 11. Stop.



Aren't you 10


----------



## Bowie

nvll said:


> Aren't you 10



16. Does it matter? We're all young. Not sure why we argue about such nonsense.


----------



## seliph

Bowie said:


> 16. Does it matter? We're all young. Not sure why we argue about such nonsense.



It was a joke Bowie pls


----------



## vel

Bowie said:


> 16. Does it matter? We're all young. Not sure why we argue about such nonsense.



i'm pretty sure nvll is like 21 (which is like _grandma_ age smh) but i agree arguing about ages isn't going to help anyone. if anyone takes my grandma age joke seriously is2g


----------



## Bowie

nvll said:


> It was a joke Bowie pls



Just saying. We're all (well, the majority of us) young. We all love video games, and we're here talking to one another. No reason to argue about nonsensical garbage like age differences. Cool.


----------



## f11

The part that complains about username changes uwu


----------



## pinkcotton

I'm just glad KazUichiAlex makes the best signatures for FREE!


----------



## Dim

why is the non-acnl gaming like smash/pokes so dead now????


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Nox said:


> why is the non-acnl gaming like smash/pokes so dead now????



Funny you mention Smash, I haven't really noticed that being lively in a while. But not all games possess replayability like those two do. Pokemon is casual enough for anyone to pickup and play repeatedly and there's a lot there for diehard fans like IV Breeding, Shiny Hunting and the like. Games like Zelda or Super Mario 3D Land, not so much as if you've beaten it once there's not much of a reason to revisit it.


----------



## radical6

the fact mods keep banning me for trolling LUL


----------



## Alienfish

thunderisacuck said:


> the fact mods keep banning me for trolling LUL



with that username lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

thunderisacuck said:


> the fact mods keep banning me for trolling LUL



Weren't you once called "justice"?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I laughed at the 'we're all young' comment  I feel old now...I'm not too far off 30 

Notifications to replies would be great, I have to keep sending visitor messages as I know I'll forget to look at my threads. Always feel
Ignorant if I don't reply by not checking back when I'm obviously online.


----------



## Amy-chan

Attachment management. It's the only thing I can complain about.


----------



## himeki

Apple2012 said:


> 1. Why would they want to accept real money transactions for digital items they make on programs they can use for free?


Art commissions are jobs. You have to put time and effort in, buy the necessary equipment and have experience. It's not like artists pick up a pen and just _create_ art, you have to put hours and hours of effort in, let alone the struggles of lack of self confidence in your artwork, having enough confidence to post your art, and the feeling of constantly being compared to other artists. You also have to bare in mind that even if you can draw yourself, you might see someone else's art style that you like that's different to your own. Its like someone saying to you "you could write that yourself" when you read a fiction book. Also, some people like collecting art, like collecting figures or stamps. It's not "digital items they make on programs they can use for free", its spending time and effort creating something that they are happy with. 


> 2. Why do most artists these days stop accepting TBT and would rather get RLC? I kinda hate it that art shops rarely accept TBT anymore (even if you have a lot of it). Yeah, there are art shops that still accept TBT, but the RLC trend is getting bigger. Why is that?


Short answer: TBT has no real life value for your time and effort. It's good when you just need some quick currency to buy something on the site, but otherwise it has no value to you. Buying with RLC means you are directly supporting the artist.
Long answer: Whilst TBT is good as it is an AC site at heart, you have to understand that generally, people don't want fake currency for something that they could earn real money for. It's like trying to pay for something with Monopoly money. Whilst it has value in one instance, anywhere else it's worthless. Even if you're under 18, and can't get a PayPal or credit card (though, a lot of banks in the UK offer "under 18" accounts that work exactly the same as other accounts, and you can make a paypal with this) there are work-arounds such as using DeviantArt points, which can be converted back into real currency if you wish. Whilst I understand that on an Animal Crossing site people want to buy art with the currency there instead of using RLC, but you need to understand that people need money.

I know these have already been answered, but I wanted to put input from my view as an artist that doesn't really want to use TBT anymore


----------



## Alolan_Apples

EvviePB said:


> I know these have already been answered, but I wanted to put input from my view as an artist that doesn't really want to use TBT anymore



Over time, I found some other possible reasons why there is an increasing trend of artists accepting RLC and not TBT.

1. The TBT supply has dropped. With less rich members browsing the site anymore, there isn't much TBT in circulation, making it harder to earn a lot more TBT for your hard work on the art.

2. Someone on another site best explained this reasoning, at least in response to my complaint about how millennials (born 1980 to 1995) have matured slowly compared to their older generations and why they support socialism. He/she said that "they live in a time when college is an expectation rather than a bonus, and when college is more expensive than ever before, and people wouldn't hire them because they don't have enough experience, and that there are less job openings because of how older people are less likely to retire". What he basically tried to say is that in these times, college has gotten much more expensive and there's hardly a job available because they are required to go to college and get a really high degree. With no way to make money, it could possibly be the reason why artists on this site these days only accept RLC. It's to afford college instead of taking in more student loans. And Bell Tree is primarily dominated by millennials, which are still trying to go to college to get a better job.


----------



## Corrie

EvviePB said:


> Art commissions are jobs. You have to put time and effort in, buy the necessary equipment and have experience. It's not like artists pick up a pen and just _create_ art, you have to put hours and hours of effort in, let alone the struggles of lack of self confidence in your artwork, having enough confidence to post your art, and the feeling of constantly being compared to other artists. You also have to bare in mind that even if you can draw yourself, you might see someone else's art style that you like that's different to your own. Its like someone saying to you "you could write that yourself" when you read a fiction book. Also, some people like collecting art, like collecting figures or stamps. It's not "digital items they make on programs they can use for free", its spending time and effort creating something that they are happy with.
> 
> Short answer: TBT has no real life value for your time and effort. It's good when you just need some quick currency to buy something on the site, but otherwise it has no value to you. Buying with RLC means you are directly supporting the artist.
> Long answer: Whilst TBT is good as it is an AC site at heart, you have to understand that generally, people don't want fake currency for something that they could earn real money for. It's like trying to pay for something with Monopoly money. Whilst it has value in one instance, anywhere else it's worthless. Even if you're under 18, and can't get a PayPal or credit card (though, a lot of banks in the UK offer "under 18" accounts that work exactly the same as other accounts, and you can make a paypal with this) there are work-arounds such as using DeviantArt points, which can be converted back into real currency if you wish. Whilst I understand that on an Animal Crossing site people want to buy art with the currency there instead of using RLC, but you need to understand that people need money.
> 
> I know these have already been answered, but I wanted to put input from my view as an artist that doesn't really want to use TBT anymore



As a Graphic Design student, I totally understand the feeling of not being appreciated for the work created because it is seen as art and for whatever reason, art is deemed as being easy to create. My teacher told the entire class that because you have paid to learn how to do it, paid for the proper supplies and put the time and effort in, you should not be expected to work for free, unless of course, you're doing a co-op or something. You wouldn't not pay a handyman or a doctor for their services. If you don't wanna pay for, say, a logo, then you can create a ****ty one yourself. I have stuff to do.


----------



## Jared:3

The political part of this site, no one respects each other's opinion, can't wait until this election is over


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> As a Graphic Design student, I totally understand the feeling of not being appreciated for the work created because it is seen as art and for whatever reason, art is deemed as being easy to create. My teacher told the entire class that because you have paid to learn how to do it, paid for the proper supplies and put the time and effort in, you should not be expected to work for free, unless of course, you're doing a co-op or something. You wouldn't not pay a handyman or a doctor for their services. If you don't wanna pay for, say, a logo, then you can create a ****ty one yourself. I have stuff to do.



Look, the subject on RLC vs TBT as cash payments is over. It's been answered a while back, and I kinda hate it when people bring up an old subject on this site and continue to discuss it. I have to admit being guilty of this too when I brought up the giveaway thread on my blog and how people treated me there, but when something is addressed, it's over. Let's just move on and stop talking about the art payments.



Jared:3 said:


> The political part of this site, no one respects each other's opinion, can't wait until this election is over



Other than the more immature members (I won't be specific about it), people on this site can respect others' opinions on anything, even politics. They just don't respect opinions said rudely. Saying that Hillary is bad is one thing, but by all standards, it's unacceptable to compare anyone to Hitler, even if it's a more logical comparison. So if you want people to respect your opinion, please be civil about it and avoid offensive statements. It would also be best to cite sources from trustworthy sites to have a stronger opinion.


----------



## Bowie

The clubs creep me out. I joined a Skype group one, and I pretty much walked into random people talking trash about other users. Fortunately, I got thrown out because they didn't know who I was. Never bothered trying to get back in.


----------



## seliph

All the people who won't shut up about SJWs and Tumblr



Apple2012 said:


> Look, the subject on RLC vs TBT as cash payments is over. It's been answered a while back, and I kinda hate it when people bring up an old subject on this site and continue to discuss it. I have to admit being guilty of this too when I brought up the giveaway thread on my blog and how people treated me there, but when something is addressed, it's over. Let's just move on and stop talking about the art payments.



Since when were you authority on what people can or can't talk about?


----------



## Bunnilla

nvll said:


> All the people who won't shut up about SJWs and Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Since when were you authority on what people can or can't talk about?



I would understand anywhere else, but it's their thread..... >.<


----------



## seliph

ShayminSkies said:


> I would understand anywhere else, but it's their thread..... >.<



It ain't against the rules though, no one's fighting.
There's a friendly agreement up there.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ShayminSkies said:


> I would understand anywhere else, but it's their thread..... >.<



I was trying to get people to going back on topic and to stop focusing on the art thing. I already got why people accept RLC over TBT and the importance of labor costs. I didn't want to continue talking about it, which is why I told people to move on. I don't make the rules, even when it's my thread.


----------



## Bunnilla

nvll said:


> It ain't against the rules though, no one's fighting.
> There's a friendly agreement up there.



I guess, but it does get a bit annoying when you have a question that is subject to debate already answered and you want it to die off, but people keep bringing it up ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I was trying to get people to going back on topic and to stop focusing on the art thing. I already got why people accept RLC over TBT and the importance of labor costs. I didn't want to continue talking about it, which is why I told people to move on. I don't make the rules, even when it's my thread.



I know I'm agreeing with you~


----------



## Paxx

Definitely the part where they don't notify you about new replies on your threads. Like, seriously, that would be so helpful if they did. Lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ShayminSkies said:


> I guess, but it does get a bit annoying when you have a question that is subject to debate already answered and you want it to die off, but people keep bringing it up ;-;



Which is another thing that annoys be about this site, but it's everywhere, not just limited to this site or even the internet. I don't like being reminded three times in one day from one person over something I did wrong.

But I was guilty of this before. In fact, a couple of us have been, but I learned my lesson after continuing to bring up the giveaway thread from two years ago, which including blogging about it.



> I know I'm agreeing with you~



Sorry for ignoring. I knew your support.


----------



## Bowie

Some of the things I've seen "SJWs" talk about on their equally dumb blogs are worth calling out on, but it's been said a few times now so I do agree that we should start talking about some other things.


----------



## Jake

when no one comes to my cooking tutorials


----------



## Trystin

Jake said:


> when no one comes to my cooking tutorials



Wait your what? I didn't know about this?? Where? I wanna come


----------



## brownboy102

when jake burns eggs in his cooking tutorial D<:


----------



## seliph

When certain people don't want their dog to be their avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sparro said:


> when jake burns eggs in his cooking tutorial D<:



I can cook eggs well, but I'm not very good at cooking. Only heating.


----------



## vel

nvll said:


> When certain people don't want their dog to be their avatar



"i don't want him to have fame he bullies me and I HATE BULLIES"


----------



## Alolan_Apples

purpleunicorns said:


> Wait your what? I didn't know about this?? Where? I wanna come



We were talking about it on Discord. You really missed out on it.


----------



## Alienfish

Amy-chan said:


> Attachment management. It's the only thing I can complain about.



just use img tags directly with urls.

as regards to rlc, as long you can't buy collectibles with them i don't care what artists charge.. i p much never buy art and the art i got from a really nice person here was done for free pretty much (well i did give her a collectible but yeah nothing forced).


----------



## Abbaba

I need more TBT. I have nothing to sell........... I'm so hopeless


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Another thing I find annoying about TBT - how unpopular groups are. I tried to start an Apple Empire and failed. Now I'm trying to make another group (a group for creative people to share their ideas in the group discussions). Nobody wants to join or help fund my group. Someone tried to tell me that groups don't work and that I shouldn't count on it. I'm not going to listen to that. I always want to start a group, even if it isn't a collectible-based group. When I am trying to start a group, I am serious about it.

No, I didn't create the Apple Empire group. I cancelled the process for being unpopular, but decided to start a different group.


----------



## Nightmares

Apple2012 said:


> Another thing I find annoying about TBT - how unpopular groups are. I tried to start an Apple Empire and failed. Now I'm trying to make another group (a group for creative people to share their ideas in the group discussions). Nobody wants to join or help fund my group. Someone tried to tell me that groups don't work and that I shouldn't count on it. I'm not going to listen to that. I always want to start a group, even if it isn't a collectible-based group. When I am trying to start a group, I am serious about it.
> 
> No, I didn't create the Apple Empire group. I cancelled the process for being unpopular, but decided to start a different group.



Yeah, I joined Team Popsicle for a bit while it was popular but I honestly didn't like it much.........all you really do is chat.....and I'm not very good at that / find it uncomfortable  with people that aren't my friends....so 
Also, the actual group add on.... //shudder ...idk I just don't like it; I much prefer actual threads

I ain't stopping ya though, so good luck aha


----------



## Chicha

Apple2012 said:


> Another thing I find annoying about TBT - how unpopular groups are. I tried to start an Apple Empire and failed. Now I'm trying to make another group (a group for creative people to share their ideas in the group discussions). Nobody wants to join or help fund my group. Someone tried to tell me that groups don't work and that I shouldn't count on it. I'm not going to listen to that. I always want to start a group, even if it isn't a collectible-based group. When I am trying to start a group, I am serious about it.
> 
> No, I didn't create the Apple Empire group. I cancelled the process for being unpopular, but decided to start a different group.



Honestly, I don't see the point of spending TBT due to them being so expensive when Discord, Skype, or the Basement can serve the same purpose. That's just me, though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sirena said:


> Honestly, I don't see the point of spending TBT due to them being so expensive when Discord, Skype, or the Basement can serve the same purpose. That's just me, though.



I can understand your point, but I always wanted to create a group through the add-on. I am trying to do this fundraising to help create my group (which is the purpose of the group feature), but people have lost interest.


----------



## Bowie

Do any of you remember SHS? It was a group that nobody knew what the name stood for, and everyone in it refused to give out the name. I know what it is, but still can't reveal it due to a promise I made to the person who told me.

I think groups about apples sound a lot more fun. There have been some strange ones over the years.


----------



## Nightmares

Bowie said:


> Do any of you remember SHS? It was a group that nobody knew what the name stood for, and everyone in it refused to give out the name. I know what it is, but still can't reveal it due to a promise I made to the person who told me.
> 
> I think groups about apples sound a lot more fun. There have been some strange ones over the years.



Ah yeah, I remember that rip


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Bowie said:


> Do any of you remember SHS? It was a group that nobody knew what the name stood for, and everyone in it refused to give out the name. I know what it is, but still can't reveal it due to a promise I made to the person who told me.
> 
> I think groups about apples sound a lot more fun. There have been some strange ones over the years.



Ah yes, I remembered SHS. I also remembered how bad this site went in March of 2015 because of members acting immature. It was also the same month when the old "What's Bothering You" thread closed down because of one troll that started a flame war. From my experience on this site, March 2015 was the worst month of this site. Some members left because of others being rude, some popular threads were locked because of bullying, and the mods were being very ineffective that whole time. I wonder why they weren't as active on the site as they were before and during the 2014 fair. I'm glad that this site calmed down over the 10 months I was out. I also like today's moderation team more than the moderation team from March 2015. Whoever is patrolling the site now were the mods we hoped for. But what I don't like as soon as I came back was how Brewster's Caf? has become Trump's Caf?, birthday bells only pay 70 TBT instead of 100 or more TBT, and poll creation bells were removed.

Another thing I don't like about this site - people using tags to declare war against another member or using the tagging feature as a tool of bullying. In my "Creative Idea Group" thread, someone was adding this "burn the apples" tag just to grief me. I deleted it, and it came back on with a new tag. It says "stop removing tags". Really? If you're bullying other members by adding tags like this, expect them to remove the tags. And tags like "stop removing tags" makes the situation even worse.


----------



## himeki

shs stood for (sorry apple, slammint) slammapple hate squad, and i was told this by the creator (call me daniel at the time, idk who they are now) :<


----------



## ZetaFunction

EvviePB said:


> shs stood for (sorry apple, slammint) slammapple hate squad, and i was told this by the creator (call me daniel at the time, idk who they are now) :<



I always thought it was just slammint and not apple too LOL I guess you learn something new each day

but yea those private groups/squads that actively just talk **** about others are really irritating
like go grow up and get a life smh


----------



## himeki

Lucanosa said:


> I always thought it was just slammint and not apple too LOL I guess you learn something new each day
> 
> but yea those private groups/squads that actively just talk **** about others are really irritating
> like go grow up and get a life smh



yeah im in a few gcs with friends but we dont talk **** lmao we have better things to do


----------



## Nightmares

Lucanosa said:


> I always thought it was just slammint and not apple too LOL I guess you learn something new each day
> 
> but yea those private groups/squads that actively just talk **** about others are really irritating
> like go grow up and get a life smh



Yeah, I remember someone sent me a screenshot of people talking about me in a Skype chat once..... it wasn't really bad, but it made me upset rip lmaoo..... It's kinda sad because the users were quite old, some adults. I wouldn't have taken it as seriously if they were like pre-teens / young teenagers but eh


----------



## jiny

Bowie said:


> Do any of you remember SHS? It was a group that nobody knew what the name stood for, and everyone in it refused to give out the name. I know what it is, but still can't reveal it due to a promise I made to the person who told me.
> 
> I think groups about apples sound a lot more fun. There have been some strange ones over the years.



Lol I remember that I was a noob to tbt back then
Great way to start off this forum


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, I remember someone sent me a screenshot of people talking about me in a Skype chat once..... it wasn't really bad, but it made me upset rip lmaoo..... It's kinda sad because the users were quite old, some adults. I wouldn't have taken it a seriously if they were like pre-teens / young teenagers but eh



lmao i once got told that my sexuality didnt exists and that something that i actually have and struggle with (lani i think you know abt this) was all a lie for me to seek attention :v i didnt even tell her that i had that so ??? honestly its kinda upsetting to be *****ed at so
i mean what you cant see cant hurt you imo so go ahead and ***** at me if you want just dont ***** at me where i can see it / hear it


----------



## ZetaFunction

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, I remember someone sent me a screenshot of people talking about me in a Skype chat once..... it wasn't really bad, but it made me upset rip lmaoo..... It's kinda sad because the users were quite old, some adults. I wouldn't have taken it as seriously if they were like pre-teens / young teenagers but eh





EvviePB said:


> lmao i once got told that my sexuality didnt exists and that something that i actually have and struggle with (lani i think you know abt this) was all a lie for me to seek attention :v i didnt even tell her that i had that so ??? honestly its kinda upsetting to be *****ed at so
> i mean what you cant see cant hurt you imo so go ahead and ***** at me if you want just dont ***** at me where i can see it / hear it



what really bothers me about all of this is that some of them are _adults_

like... ??? shouldn't they know better ?  they're ****ing _adults_ lol

or is society just that crappy nowadays that teens/adults have nothing better to do than attack others


----------



## Nightmares

EvviePB said:


> lmao i once got told that my sexuality didnt exists and that something that i actually have and struggle with (lani i think you know abt this) was all a lie for me to seek attention :v i didnt even tell her that i had that so ??? honestly its kinda upsetting to be *****ed at so
> i mean what you cant see cant hurt you imo so go ahead and ***** at me if you want just dont ***** at me where i can see it / hear it



Omfg I think I remember that. That's so bad  <\3
....I've had the same people that were *****ing about me in the Skype chat, tell me I'm doing things for attention too... I can't believe these people are adults sometimes jfc I've even had friends tell me I'm doing things for attention. It upset me more because there was someone who "attention-seeked" a whole lot and no one mentioned it ;; Only me when I was actually being genuine rip

Am I being too much lmaoo I just wanted to talk about this **** xD


----------



## Trystin

Apple2012 said:


> We were talking about it on Discord. You really missed out on it.



I hate that I miss everything on discord because I can't download it on my device. Ugh


----------



## Nightmares

Lucanosa said:


> what really bothers me about all of this is that some of them are _adults_
> 
> like... ??? shouldn't they know better ?  they're ****ing _adults_ lol
> 
> or is society just that crappy nowadays that teens/adults have nothing better to do than attack others



EXACTLY

I don't want to name any names because...ya know, but these 2 adults used to "get at me" a few times on TBT. There's even been a few occasions where I cried because I felt everything was so unfair. It made me feel.... maybe a bit dramatic kinda "scared" knowing they were adults. Scared isn't the right word but, like, it make me feel worst ahaha


----------



## himeki

Lucanosa said:


> what really bothers me about all of this is that some of them are _adults_
> 
> like... ??? shouldn't they know better ?  they're ****ing _adults_ lol
> 
> or is society just that crappy nowadays that teens/adults have nothing better to do than attack others


yeah i know  adults should really have better things to do then talk **** about _children_ on the internet :v



Nightmares said:


> Omfg I think I remember that. That's so bad  <\3
> ....I've had the same people that were *****ing about me in the Skype chat, tell me I'm doing things for attention too... I can't believe these people are adults sometimes jfc I've even had friends tell me I'm doing things for attention. It upset me more because there was someone who "attention-seeked" a whole lot and no one mentioned it ;; Only me when I was actually being genuine rip
> 
> Am I being too much lmaoo I just wanted to talk about this **** xD


nah i dont think i ever told u about the people since it was after em, cee and I left the main gc, but sometimes i think people just assume people are lying to get attention?? idk its kinda dumb lmao


----------



## tae

i hate that 99% of tbt artists don't draw male ocs at all. it's so boring.
and the few that DO draw male ocs have styles i don't like or charge way too much.


----------



## Nightmares

EvviePB said:


> yeah i know  adults should really have better things to do then talk **** about _children_ on the internet :v
> 
> 
> nah i dont think i ever told u about the people since it was after em, cee and I left the main gc, but sometimes i think people just assume people are lying to get attention?? idk its kinda dumb lmao



Hmm.....I think I'm thinking of someone else - people were saying they were faking being transgender.....maybe that's what I thought eh 
And yeah, ikr


----------



## Bowie

People who target children are just awful. Like, you may have your opinions and stuff, but don't go after young kids. It's so wrong. They're gonna grow up thinking the things you say to them are true, when in reality you're talking garbage to hurt their feelings.


----------



## Hermione Granger

people that think that they're more "mature" than others so they try to be pompous about it 
like, great for you being mature, grandma!! doesn't mean you're better than everyone else

people that comment "inb4 lock" or "why are you posting about this?!?!?!!11?" because they don't know how to follow rules and it's just plain annoying (idk if this is still a thing tho)


----------



## Aquari

when people take advantage of the posting system and make exceedingly long post about random things just so they can squeeze out a bit more tbt


----------



## PeeBraiin

(Idk. Haven't been on tbt in a while ) but when I used to be on all the time there'd be hugebarguments on thread and someone could be like,  "tiddy" and you'd get a warning and suddenly the people causing the problems are let off the hook depending on who they are..  Like pls focus on the actual problem.


----------



## dankity

the mythical staff who i have yet to see


----------



## JellyDitto

yeah remember that time when the forum got raided by a spambot and basically posted threads giving away iphones or something


----------



## Alienfish

JellyDitto said:


> yeah remember that time when the forum got raided by a spambot and basically posted threads giving away iphones or something



Yeah or those fortune telling-service/dating ads from India lmao


----------



## seliph

JellyDitto said:


> yeah remember that time when the forum got raided by a spambot and basically posted threads giving away iphones or something



Those spam threads were better than what 90% of Brewster's is nowadays tbh


----------



## Bunnilla

nvll said:


> Those spam threads were better than what 90% of Brewster's is nowadays tbh



lol I just can't wait until the elections are over so people can stop making 20 threads related to Trump and the election


----------



## seliph

ShayminSkies said:


> lol I just can't wait until the elections are over so people can stop making 20 threads related to Trump and the election



But Shaymin....



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Do you think Donald Trump will win the election?


----------



## KittyKittyBoo

Pisses me off when people post useless threads. Like in the Basement, somebody made a thread just to spam.


----------



## Bunnilla

nvll said:


> But Shaymin....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Donald Trump will win the election?



umm I don't know. Hillary and Trump are neck to neck, it's really hard to tell. A lot of people support Hillary, but there are also the hardcore deep root Americans that are: "TRUMP! TRUMP! TRUMP!" I would honestly never vote for a sexist and racist person.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ShayminSkies said:


> umm I don't know. Hillary and Trump are neck to neck, it's really hard to tell. A lot of people support Hillary, but there are also the hardcore deep root Americans that are: "TRUMP! TRUMP! TRUMP!" I would honestly never vote for a sexist and racist person.



The part that bothers me about Trump is that he said really bad things about Ted Cruz and his wife during the primaries. I would prefer if Ted Cruz won the primaries and win the election, but all we're left with is Hillary and Trump. One is a criminal that is a serious threat to America, but the other said mean things the whole time. I still don't support either one.

Yeah, Brewster's Caf? has became a mess this year opposed to last year, even if I haven't seen too much of it. There are too many Trump threads, election threads, polls with very little meaning (which is why they disabled poll creation Bells, which shocked me when I returned), and a bunch of weird threads. During the time of the Pizza and Politics threads (which was two years ago), it was not as bad.


----------



## Alienfish

^heckle man i miss those pizza v. politics threads.. need a revival. but yeah i agree all those trump and hillary only threads are annoying .-.

also all those basement counting threads with "lemons or limes"... like be creative....


----------



## seliph

Oh god I said that as a joke since there's been like 30 threads asking "Do you think Trump/Hillary will win?" I did not expect actual responses


----------



## Corrie

Some people have horrible signatures but I don't wanna go on the undercover style cause I like the colour so I ger conflicted lmao


----------



## alesha

this
IT'S WHITE! NO-ONE CAN READ IT WITHOUT HIGHLIGHTING IT.....and you could say anything in white... 
Highlight the space

I HATE YOU ALL...Only joking


----------



## Bunnilla

alesha said:


> this
> IT'S WHITE! NO-ONE CAN READ IT WITHOUT HIGHLIGHTING IT.....and you could say anything in white...
> Highlight the space
> 
> I HATE YOU ALL...Only joking



that is so cool I never thought of that o.o


----------



## VanitasFan26

The site seems to have issues with having honest discussions. Its one thing to have a safe environment, but when threads are being taking down for reasons that cannot be explained it just make it not as safe as they think it is. There was another thread that got deleted like last week in the "Whats bothering you thread" because apparently I mentioned other topic threads. Well sheesh I didn't know that was a thing. 

What bothers me about this site is that  Its called "BellTreeforums" so thats when I realize that its made for Animal Crossing fans. However I don't get why is there threads like "The Basement" and "Brewster's Cafe" where people only talk about topics that are non Animal Crossing related? I think this is a bad look for the website. Here's the thing. As much as I don't like Reddit I will give them credit for actually having these "Subreddits" that only talk about topics related to the main topic that is being discussed. However, this site tries to allow other topics into other threads. I find it disturbing when people talk about politics and some other things in those threads that can be really be questionable.

When these type of threads are allowed to grow it has really gotten to the point where when you try to express yourself the mods feel the need to jump in and correct everything because they are so afraid of not hearing the truth and not really being open to honest discussions like what how they don't allow "Goodbye threads" I generally don't understand what is the issue here. I mean if people want to leave this site, let them leave. Which leads me to why people are scared of making new accounts because of the strict rule policy of not making new accounts or deleting accounts. This to me seems wrong, forcing people to keep their accounts when literally every other website allows you to the delete your account and of course trying to restrict your freedom of expressing how you're really feel about certain things and then trying to control what you can and cannot post when it's not being fully clear. 

This website could've been better if they just left topics not related to Animal Crossing out and still let the community evolve and grow really great. Thats just how I see it. I am sure the mods have their reasons of why they are like this, but in my opinion this is a poor way to make an AC website and still allow topics that are way too sensitive on it, because its like how can you tell which is the right thing to say or the wrong thing to say without getting in trouble? I know this thread is old, but after making the decision to quit TBT I just wanted to get this out there.


----------



## Horus

Alolan_Apples said:


> There's a lot on TBT that I find to be irritating, but the two things that annoy me as of now are Museum Shops that only accept real money for art and threads in the ACNL board asking for help on making decisions.
> 
> For the first part, I do find their art styles to be nice, but I don't like the payment plans. I'm okay with high TBT prices, but RLC (dollars, pounds, euros etc) I would not want to spend it. My two questions are:
> 
> 1. Why would they want to accept real money transactions for digital items they make on programs they can use for free?
> 2. Why do most artists these days stop accepting TBT and would rather get RLC? I kinda hate it that art shops rarely accept TBT anymore (even if you have a lot of it). Yeah, there are art shops that still accept TBT, but the RLC trend is getting bigger. Why is that?


I just found the most annoying thing.

but also people using small font or light colors in their posts, getting dm's about collectibles, and how bright this forum skin is.


----------



## Antonio

This is the third time this has happened and I don't know why I keep getting a cosmo


----------



## Corrie

Horus said:


> I just found the most annoying thing.
> 
> but also people using small font or light colors in their posts, getting dm's about collectibles, and how bright this forum skin is.


I fully agree with the small and light coloured text to look all kawaii or whatever. It kills my eyes and I just skip past those posts now.


----------



## Roxxy

Antonio said:


> View attachment 370875
> This is the third time this has happened and I don't know why I keep getting a cosmo


Wish someone would send me collectibles


----------



## Antonio

Roxxy said:


> Wish someone would send me collectibles


this is like the third red cosmo I have randomly received and still don't understand why, I'm more terrified then annoyed


----------



## Roxxy

Antonio said:


> this is like the third red cosmo I have randomly received and still don't understand why, I'm more terrified then annoyed


I’m sorry, I didn’t mean to be unsympathetic but honestly I am sure its meant kindly. Collectables are a very generous gift


----------



## Antonio

Roxxy said:


> I’m sorry, I didn’t mean to be unsympathetic but honestly I am sure its meant kindly. Collectables are a very generous gift


I personally would be more glad if it wasn't the same collectible over and over with the same message, I'm worried that's all


----------



## Roxxy

Antonio said:


> I personally would be more glad if it wasn't the same collectible over and over with the same message, I'm worried that's all


I’m sure there is nothing to worry about. If message is threatening contact the staff. If you want to enjoy collectibles send to me and I will return with a nice message


----------



## Antonio

Roxxy said:


> I’m sure there is nothing to worry about. If message is threatening contact the staff. If you want to enjoy collectibles send to me and I will return with a nice message


I'll send you the 3 red cosmos later once I go back on my laptop then.


----------



## Croconaw

SoraFan23 said:


> The site seems to have issues with having honest discussions. Its one thing to have a safe environment, but when threads are being taking down for reasons that cannot be explained it just make it not as safe as they think it is. There was another thread that got deleted like last week in the "Whats bothering you thread" because apparently I mentioned other topic threads. Well sheesh I didn't know that was a thing.
> 
> What bothers me about this site is that  Its called "BellTreeforums" so thats when I realize that its made for Animal Crossing fans. However I don't get why is there threads like "The Basement" and "Brewster's Cafe" where people only talk about topics that are non Animal Crossing related? I think this is a bad look for the website. Here's the thing. As much as I don't like Reddit I will give them credit for actually having these "Subreddits" that only talk about topics related to the main topic that is being discussed. However, this site tries to allow other topics into other threads. I find it disturbing when people talk about politics and some other things in those threads that can be really be questionable.
> 
> When these type of threads are allowed to grow it has really gotten to the point where when you try to express yourself the mods feel the need to jump in and correct everything because they are so afraid of not hearing the truth and not really being open to honest discussions like what how they don't allow "Goodbye threads" I generally don't understand what is the issue here. I mean if people want to leave this site, let them leave. Which leads me to why people are scared of making new accounts because of the strict rule policy of not making new accounts or deleting accounts. This to me seems wrong, forcing people to keep their accounts when literally every other website allows you to the delete your account and of course trying to restrict your freedom of expressing how you're really feel about certain things and then trying to control what you can and cannot post when it's not being fully clear.
> 
> This website could've been better if they just left topics not related to Animal Crossing out and still let the community evolve and grow really great. Thats just how I see it. I am sure the mods have their reasons of why they are like this, but in my opinion this is a poor way to make an AC website and still allow topics that are way too sensitive on it, because its like how can you tell which is the right thing to say or the wrong thing to say without getting in trouble? I know this thread is old, but after making the decision to quit TBT I just wanted to get this out there.


To be honest, I post way more in the non-Animal Crossing sections and I think that while there are some controversial topics, people can still have a mature discussion. We shouldn’t allow a few people that can’t debate like an adult, you know, without the personal insults, to ruin that. There are definitely people here that can handle controversial topics like that, and if something bothers someone, they can choose not to take part in said discussion. I’m a minority in some of my political views, but I’ve never once been called out or told I was specifically wrong. I’ve had people respond to me and debate, but it was never personal.

I am sorry you are leaving the forums, but this is just my two cents.


----------



## Roxxy

Antonio said:


> I'll send you the 3 red cosmos later once I go back on my laptop then.


No probs but If much later It will be tomorrow my time before I return them as I am UK 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2021

Sent, hope messages ok. Enjoy


----------



## Antonio

Roxxy said:


> No probs but If much later It will be tomorrow my time before I return them as I am UK
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2021
> 
> Sent, hope messages ok. Enjoy


OH I THOUGHT YOU WANTED THEM


----------



## Roxxy

Antonio said:


> OH I THOUGHT YOU WANTED THEM


I couldn’t take them  would never expect that.


----------



## Stella-Io

Tbh, nothing about the site itself really truly annoys me. It would be nice if signatures showed up while on mobile without being in landscape mode, since cause of this I've pretty much lost all motivation to do anythin with my signature (hence the super old outdated one I have now) but it's a small thing so it doesn't really bother me.

The only thing that does bother me are some people, but that's not the sites' fault. Plus, anywhere you go you'll find unpleasant people, now matter how wholesome, chill or 'uwu' the fandom is.


----------



## Antonio

Roxxy said:


> I couldn’t take them  would never expect that.


I was happy to give you them for free


----------



## Roxxy

Antonio said:


> I was happy to give you them for free


Wow that is just so kind. Are you sure??


----------



## Antonio

Roxxy said:


> Wow that is just so kind. Are you sure??


Yes, I usually aim to get 10 of the same collectible and I already have 10 red and white cosmos, I'll send them over if interested for free.


----------



## Roxxy

Antonio said:


> Yes, I usually aim to get 10 of the same collectible and I already have 10 red and white cosmos, I'll send them over if interested for free.


That would be so kind and generous  Tysm!!


----------



## King koopa

SoraFan23 said:


> The site seems to have issues with having honest discussions. Its one thing to have a safe environment, but when threads are being taking down for reasons that cannot be explained it just make it not as safe as they think it is. There was another thread that got deleted like last week in the "Whats bothering you thread" because apparently I mentioned other topic threads. Well sheesh I didn't know that was a thing.
> 
> What bothers me about this site is that  Its called "BellTreeforums" so thats when I realize that its made for Animal Crossing fans. However I don't get why is there threads like "The Basement" and "Brewster's Cafe" where people only talk about topics that are non Animal Crossing related? I think this is a bad look for the website. Here's the thing. As much as I don't like Reddit I will give them credit for actually having these "Subreddits" that only talk about topics related to the main topic that is being discussed. However, this site tries to allow other topics into other threads. I find it disturbing when people talk about politics and some other things in those threads that can be really be questionable.
> 
> When these type of threads are allowed to grow it has really gotten to the point where when you try to express yourself the mods feel the need to jump in and correct everything because they are so afraid of not hearing the truth and not really being open to honest discussions like what how they don't allow "Goodbye threads" I generally don't understand what is the issue here. I mean if people want to leave this site, let them leave. Which leads me to why people are scared of making new accounts because of the strict rule policy of not making new accounts or deleting accounts. This to me seems wrong, forcing people to keep their accounts when literally every other website allows you to the delete your account and of course trying to restrict your freedom of expressing how you're really feel about certain things and then trying to control what you can and cannot post when it's not being fully clear.
> 
> This website could've been better if they just left topics not related to Animal Crossing out and still let the community evolve and grow really great. Thats just how I see it. I am sure the mods have their reasons of why they are like this, but in my opinion this is a poor way to make an AC website and still allow topics that are way too sensitive on it, because its like how can you tell which is the right thing to say or the wrong thing to say without getting in trouble? I know this thread is old, but after making the decision to quit TBT I just wanted to get this out there.


Eh, that's probably the reason why you don't get tbt from posting in those places. 
It doesn't bother me, because I heard tbt used to be very hectic in 2015-2016. I actually used to lurk on here in 2018 (I was 13 but was too scared to make an account because I thought people would be racist to me for being black, but I doubt anyone cares 3 years later lol) and I saw a bunch of politics threads in the basement and I remember looking at a thread where somebody was talking about all the harsh times the site has been through. 
And, the goodbye threads, probably are against the rules so this doesn't happen:
Person 1: I'm leaving tbt!
Person 2: aw, I'll miss you but I know it's for the best. Hope you come back!
Person 3: YES YOURE LEAVING YOU SUCKSD SO MUCH GET OUT!
They don't want the person getting hate for leaving


----------



## Croconaw

The thing with goodbye threads not being allowed is people typically create those threads for attention. Not to say everyone does that, but most of the time, it’s just “oh this site sucks I’m leaving.” You can’t really respond to that, and most of the comments would literally be “this ain’t an airport, no need to announce your departure.” I can definitely understand why these types of threads aren’t allowed.


----------



## King koopa

Croconaw said:


> The thing with goodbye threads not being allowed is people typically create those threads for attention. Not to say everyone does that, but most of the time, it’s just “oh this site sucks I’m leaving.” You can’t really respond to that, and most of the comments would literally be “this ain’t an airport, no need to announce your departure.” I can definitely understand why these types of threads aren’t allowed.


This, and the thread creator might get hate, so that will only encourage them to leave. The rule doesn't really bother me that much, if you want to leave, just go. Not that hard imo


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> To be honest, I post way more in the non-Animal Crossing sections and I think that while there are some controversial topics, people can still have a mature discussion. We shouldn’t allow a few people that can’t debate like an adult, you know, without the personal insults, to ruin that. There are definitely people here that can handle controversial topics like that, and if something bothers someone, they can choose not to take part in said discussion. I’m a minority in some of my political views, but I’ve never once been called out or told I was specifically wrong. I’ve had people respond to me and debate, but it was never personal.
> 
> I am sorry you are leaving the forums, but this is just my two cents.


I post more in the non AC boards as well! I know it's an AC forum but at the same time, it's nice to get to know the other members you share this place with. Everyone has more interests than JUST Animal Crossing so we should all talk about those interests!


----------



## Croconaw

Corrie said:


> I post more in the non AC boards as well! I know it's an AC forum but at the same time, it's nice to get to know the other members you share this place with. Everyone has more interests than JUST Animal Crossing so we should all talk about those interests!


Also, forums in general are dying nowadays with everyone moving on to social media. It’s nice to have a place to discuss other things, especially with how some of the people act on Facebook. So many people resort to personal attacks and act like children on there, it’s ridiculous.


----------



## King koopa

Croconaw said:


> Also, forums in general are dying nowadays with everyone moving on to social media. It’s nice to have a place to discuss other things, especially with how some of the people act on Facebook. So many people resort to personal attacks and act like children on there, it’s ridiculous.


Yeah. If this site was just ac only, I'm sure it would be dead by now. It's kinda nice to be able to talk about non ac related stuff, but hopefully tbt doesn't turn into Facebook jr with the personal attacks


----------



## Corrie

Croconaw said:


> Also, forums in general are dying nowadays with everyone moving on to social media. It’s nice to have a place to discuss other things, especially with how some of the people act on Facebook. So many people resort to personal attacks and act like children on there, it’s ridiculous.


Facebook is really bad. Arguably not as bad as Twitter apparently but still. The worst part about Facebook arguments is that it seems to be people from ages of 40-60 so it's just silly people of that age are acting like that. 

But yes, I'm sad forums are dying. I love them.


----------



## Croconaw

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah. If this site was just ac only, I'm sure it would be dead by now. It's kinda nice to be able to talk about non ac related stuff, but hopefully tbt doesn't turn into Facebook jr with the personal attacks


I can _almost guarantee_ this site would be dead if it was strictly Animal Crossing. It’s kind of sad forums are dying, but it is what it is.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

What annoys me about TBT is not being able to swear and also not being able to find someone selling the supposedly common collectible that I want 

BTW Forums >>>> Social Media


----------



## King koopa

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> What annoys me about TBT is not being able to swear and also not being able to find someone selling the supposedly common collectible that I want
> 
> BTW Forums >>>> Social Media


The swear part doesn't bother me that much as I don't cuss very often. I thought the rules said minor swears were fine but you couldn't say the [redacted] word without censoring it


----------



## xara

the fact that you can’t choose what order your collectibles are in, making certain lineups impossible + finding specific dates is a pain, especially for older collectibles. i don’t change my lineup all that often (partially for this reason lol) but it’d definitely be sexy if we could arrange our collectibles whatever way we want, regardless of dates and times.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

One thing that annoys me is uploading images. Uploading small sizes is fine but when it comes to uploading large images, it just refuses to show up. Every time I've had this happen, I either had to look for a different image, compress it, or screenshot it. It would be nice to know the size limit so I don't get that annoying message of "Oops! This image is too large for the server to process.", especially if that image is a piece of art I did.


----------



## Mick

Shellzilla said:


> One thing that annoys me is uploading images. Uploading small sizes is fine but when it comes to uploading large images, it just refuses to show up. Every time I've had this happen, I either had to look for a different image, compress it, or screenshot it. It would be nice to know the size limit so I don't get that annoying message of "Oops! This image is too large for the server to process.", especially if that image is a piece of art I did.



I checked this, the size limit seems to be set at 2MB. (2.01MB gave the error, 1.98 did not). It's probably a hard limit set to prevent them from taking too much memory and server bandwidth, because there are so many images uploaded here.

Because of how images are saved, this doesn't translate directly into a pixel height/width, but that's one way to check whether an image will upload. Doesn't really work for images found online, though, but I generally just try to use the image link and tags for those because that saves me from that problem.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> What annoys me about TBT is not being able to swear and also not being able to find someone selling the supposedly common collectible that I want
> 
> BTW Forums >>>> Social Media


omg if they allowed swearing on this forum you'd never hear the end of it from me xDDD
also yeah I hate social media but this forum is #blessed

my biggest gripe here rn is kinda stupid but there are so many collectibles I would DIE to have and they don't exist??



 

 

 

 
like cmon staff we need these bad boys in there!!
(have to emphasize I _really _appreciate all the work that the staff puts into the collectibles which we have and the events to distribute them, so ty for that staff! now pls give me a yellow balloon and purple rose ty <333)


----------



## Livia

It annoys me when people write their posts in really tiny font. I also find it annoying to trade on here because outside of the big shop threads most people either take a long time to respond or they disappear in the middle of the trade.


----------



## King koopa

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg if they allowed swearing on this forum you'd never hear the end of it from me xDDD
> also yeah I hate social media but this forum is #blessed
> 
> my biggest gripe here rn is kinda stupid but there are so many collectibles I would DIE to have and they don't exist??
> View attachment 371377 View attachment 371378 View attachment 371379 View attachment 371380
> like cmon staff we need these bad boys in there!!
> (have to emphasize I _really _appreciate all the work that the staff puts into the collectibles which we have and the events to distribute them, so ty for that staff! now pls give me a yellow balloon and purple rose ty <333)


I swear, if they made a purple rose, let's just say the giveaway mentioned in my signature might not happen untill July lol.


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Most of the forum events happen during my sleep. (I live in Asia Pacific after all.)


----------



## Croconaw

Livia said:


> It annoys me when people write their posts in really tiny font.


I find the very small font a pain to read. I have to really focus on it, especially if the other words are the normal font size. I don’t even need to wear glasses, but extremely small font is really  annoying to me.


----------



## Dunquixote

edited: sorry.


----------



## Mr.Fox

What annoys me is that someone took the time to dig deep and necro this thread from 2016....it's bad enough every other thread is complaining about NH, now we're complaining about TBT? Pathetic...

I'm not even sure why a thread like this would exist...if you don't find the forum satisfying then look elsewhere. Pretty simple.


----------



## King koopa

Mr.Fox said:


> What annoys me is that someone took the time to dig deep and necro this thread from 2016....it's bad enough every other thread is complaining about NH, now we're complaining about TBT? Pathetic...
> 
> I'm not even sure why a thread like this would exist...if you don't find the forum satisfying then look elsewhere. Pretty simple.


It's just like the animal crossing rant thread, to talk about the flaws of the site and connect. I'm actually glad someone dug deep and found the thread as It's interesting to learn about what other people don't like about the site and why.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Koopadude100 said:


> It's just like the animal crossing rant thread, to talk about the flaws of the site and connect. I'm actually glad someone dug deep and found the thread as It's interesting to learn about what other people don't like about the site and why.


Then lay down some flaws for me.


----------



## King koopa

Mr.Fox said:


> Then lay down some flaws for me.


Mine is earning tbt, as you have to type long sentences in order to earn a lot, which makes sense, but for people saving for giveaways like me, it's tough.
And another one for me is how there's only two emojis, and I kinda wanted more like how discord has them.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Koopadude100 said:


> Mine is earning tbt, as you have to type long sentences in order to earn a lot, which makes sense, but for people saving for giveaways like me, it's tough.
> And another one for me is how there's only two emojis, and I kinda wanted more like how discord has them.


I accept that it's difficult to earn TBT. If TBT were easy to come by we'd all be swimming in collectibles. Thankfully there's only 2 more that I'm after then I'm done...until any new ones catch my eye.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2021

Side note, my main point as to why this thread shouldn't exists is plainly this...how do you think the mods/admins feel when reading crap like this? They go to the trouble to run this site (and like I've pointed out before, they don't have to do anything for us) and they get crapped on? C'mon...the maturity level of certain people is very clearly on display.


----------



## Dunquixote

Mr.Fox said:


> I accept that it's difficult to earn TBT. If TBT were easy to come by we'd all be swimming in collectibles. Thankfully there's only 2 more that I'm after then I'm done...until any new ones catch my eye.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 2, 2021
> 
> Side note, my main point as to why this thread shouldn't exists is plainly this...how do you think the mods/admins feel when reading crap like this? They go to the trouble to run this site (and like I've pointed out before, they don't have to do anything for us) and they get crapped on? C'mon...the maturity level of certain people is very clearly on display.



I totally get what you’re saying. However, I do think this site needs a channel for feedback. As long as people aren’t attacking each other or insulting the mods, I don’t see any harm in this thread (I may not agree with the intentions/vibe  from the initial post or the post that dug it up). That’s great you have no issues with this site. I don’t have a lot of issues either, but that doesn’t mean others don’t. Leaving could solve the problem for them but by them leaving and not having the issues addressed, then whatever happened to them could happen to other members new and old. which is why I think we should be allowed to voice our concerns to the staff. Some friends of mine and friends of friends left this site for various reasons which to me tells me that this site still has room to improve. Sure that was their decision to make, but the reasons for them leaving really concerned. I think the staff knows as long as we don’t direct the post towards the staff with or without mentioning the name, they’d not take this personally as well as the admins. I think they know it is natural for members of any community (or country since it is the same with countries and how their government is run; can’t expect everyone to be happy with everything) to have concerns.


----------



## vixened

the amount of bells for the username change, it's so expensive


----------



## Chris

A member asked me to take a look at this thread so I just read through all twelve pages. Frankly, we should have closed this five years ago, so I'm going to go ahead and do this now.

Giving us feedback is fine, but this thread hasn't been about site feedback at all. The first ten pages of this thread were criticisms of the community and even five years on I'm reading these posts and know exactly which users some of these posts were referencing. This behaviour isn't conducive to a friendly environment and we don't want to encourage it to resurface again by leaving this thread open.

If you have feedback concerning how the site is run please make a thread in Contact the Staff to discuss it with us directly. A singular thread intended to encompass everything like this is just noise and any meaningful site feedback gets lost between people expressing their opinions on bells and collectibles.


----------

